# Waxing Techniques?



## foxtrot7 (Mar 21, 2007)

So I have only had my car for 2 weeks and I already feel ashamed cuz it's dirty. It rained for 3 days and rain in AZ = Muddy air. So I get ready to take it to a "Car Spa" to get it detailed but thought my Diana deserves better than this. Besides I dont want those idiots touching my car. So I pick up some stuff. I bought a generic car wash concentrate along with a bucket and some other typical cleaning stuff...I didn't think that part was that important, clean is clean. I also bought Meguiars Gold Class clear coat paste wax...in a tin...and Meguiars for the Leather. Armor all for the dash...but after reading some of the posts I don't see much love for armor all so I'm open for suggestions for the dash. 

But I have no clue how to apply the stuff...the directions on back seem simple but was wondering if anyone else had some techniques they would like to share.


----------



## bluebluemblue (Dec 20, 2006)

http://www.meguiars.com/video/

Everybody else that makes wax has hints on their products but it all the same technique

http://www.autopia-carcare.com/carwax.html

I will not dare take my black/black GTO to a detailer even if they call themselves pros.
There are some I am sure but I have seen many a botched buff leaving swirles in the clear coat.
My baby gets cared for by my hand.
Then again my background includes one summer of working for a detailer for GM's trade ins.
Many post on the web for detailing a car. 
This will help a little but research show car car techniques.
There are tricks to that mirror shine.
I personally like Meguiars but others like different brands.
Best money I spent was a custom cover. Mine is in a carport but the black attracts dust...... and pollen this year in Alabama is unreal.


----------



## b_a_betterperson (Feb 16, 2005)

Stop. Put the hose down. Step away from the GTO.

Here's what you need to buy and do:

Exterior. Buy a Mother's Clay Bar Kit and a jug of car wash soap. Pink Meguiar's from Wal-Mart will do. In a shaded area, wash your car. Dry with 100% cotton towels. Using the detailing solution in the Mother's kit, spray it on your car and rub the clay bar over it. This will pull all the rail dust and other crud that has stuck to the clear coat off. When finished, wash with soap again and dry. Apply a coat of Klasse All In One then a coat of Klasse Sealent. Any good auto parts store should have the stuff. For tire dressing, I just started using Meguiar's Hot Shine. 

2. Interior. THROW YOUR ARMOR ALL AWAY. Period. The only thing you need to keep your interior looking great is a spray bottle filled with distilled water and some lint-free microfiber towels. That will take care of the dust. Otherwise, use Windex with microfiber towels on the windows and vacuum the seats and carpets with a good upholstery brush. If you feel compelled to smear something on the leather, then buy some Lexol an apply with microfiber towels. Personally, I think it's a waste of time -- but if your car sits out in the sun all day, then it's probably worth it. The key to keeping your interior looking good is prevention. Don't eat or drink in your car. Always park it in a shaded area.

Try using the search feature and look for my posts mentioning "Klasse" in them.


----------



## foxtrot7 (Mar 21, 2007)

I appreciate the info both of you. I just finished already washing the car. Didn't have time for the interior. Doesn't look too bad...looks better than when I got it from the dealer but not as good as I would like it to be. Will give it another shot with the products recomended next week.


----------



## PrinzII (Mar 31, 2007)

For the interior, I would recommend using 303 as a protectant. 

As for the waxing techniques, there is one thing that is preached on Autopia to no end. Process is more important than products. 

As suggested by the poster two posts above mine, a clay bar is integral. Basically, think of the clay bar as an exfoliant for the car's finish. It removes the embedded contaminants in the paint such as rail dust and other pollutants.

Second would be a polish and that would vary according to the condition your Goat's paint is in. If your paint has minimal to light swirling, Klasse AIO should be able to reduce or eliminate them. If not, you might have to go with something with more bite.

Third would be the "twins". I am referring to both Klasse AIO and SG. I usually recommend applying the first layer of SG and then letting it cure. After the next time you wash, put the second coat of SG on and let that cure. After the third time you wash, put the final coat of SG on and let it cure. After the third coat of SG, top it with the wax of your choice.


----------

